# Angeles City Home Theatre Equipment



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Gene or others in the Angeles area:

Do you know of any audio / video / electronics stores in the Angeles / San Fernando / Subic area that sell a selection of brand name home theatre audio systems?

Here is Subic I have been to several places including Abensen and Western Appliance, and they both have some Pioneer HT receivers, but nothing else. They are ok but I was hoping to find some other options to look at.

At Alabang Festival mall down south of Manila there was a high end shop, but I am not wanting to spend a fortune. I would just like to find a nice solid name brand unit for a reasonable price. Reasonable probably means double what it would cost in the U.S.!

Any tips are appreciated!


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Enigma is one of the better stores
Enigma Technologies Home Page


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Since the tariff is high on electronic items coming in the Philippines I usually buy them during my visits to the USA. I take them out the box and pack them like it was used. Did this at least 12 times and customs never check my luggage. Philippine homes are wired the same as USA two 110v and one common. They get 220v by using the two 110V same as 220v appliances in the USA. I simply replace one of the 110V with the common at the AC outlet for my 110V items.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> Enigma is one of the better stores
> Enigma Technologies Home Page


Thanks for the tip! I will take a look.

I had a really nice older Denon last year in the US, but I sold it when I left because it was not HDMI capable.

I see that Enigma carries TCL TVs. Anybody tried them yet? I have been looking at those too. Very good reviews on Amazon.com US.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

You looking for Audio or over head projector surround sound?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Glen48 said:


> You looking for Audio or over head projector surround sound?


Home Theater Surround Receiver and also LED TV, but I can find the TV here in Subic. The only HT receiver here is Pioneer.

Thanks!


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok should be a good brand.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Just in case anyone is interested, we went to SM City Pampanga in San Fernando yesterday, and they have a HUGE SM Appliance store there. They had some home theater equipment by Yamaha that was nice, and a few other brands including Pioneer.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> Just in case anyone is interested, we went to SM City Pampanga in San Fernando yesterday, and they have a HUGE SM Appliance store there. They had some home theater equipment by Yamaha that was nice, and a few other brands including Pioneer.


*Cool--I think they are having a system wide sale on stuff like that. Even at SM Clark this weekend there is supposed to be a sale...*


----------

